# Modifying EZcool's ATX-600JSP



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks, heres a bit of free modding advice. This advice is given to you with no guarantees, you should only do modifications like this if you are competant. Such modifying will no doubt void any warranties the minute you open the casing and the risk you are taking with one of the most essential parts in a desktop PC is your own to take.

Now that is out of the way...
I hate the noise from damned cheap fans. Unfortunately my EZcool 600 








has got one of these as far as I can hear :upset: 
So I decided to take it out and see if there was anything I could do to reduce this noise (anything at all, including taking a hammer to the whirring little f***er). Whilst It wont increase any performance values, or make your case dance round the room in the style of Riverdance, this easy mod should cut fan noise slightly without you ever changing a speed setting or spending a penny.

The first step is to Obviously remove the PSU from the case. Its usually recommended to leave the entire machine turned off and unplugged from any power source for at least an hour before you do any work with a PSU, just in case there is a charge left in it.
Once removed, you need to unscrew the four screws holding the metal grill....









to the top of the casing and the fan itself.

This will leave the fan rattling inside the case a bit, dont worry about this. It wont be like that for long.
Next you must remove the four small screws (one in each corner) holding the top casing to the rest of the PSU.

Now, lift the casing away from the PSU.
The fan itself, as I said earlier, will be loose and only tethered by the power connection. Needless to say, you should be gentle to prevent adding a repair job to this task...
Turning the fan over you will find one of these....










screwed to and covering half of the back of the fan. You should now remove this plastic.
Once you have carefully replaced the fan (the correct way up!!!), replaced the casing & screws holding the fan in place, it should look like this...










WARNING: REMOVING THE GRILLE OVER THE FAN IS REMOVING ITS PROTECTION FROM INTRUSIONS INTO THE BLADES.
If you have your wires correctly routed/tidied you should have no problem, one to watch for (especially how mine is) is the CPU fan cable. Its very slack on my Q6600 heatsink, but not slack enough for me to route it anymore than it already is. 
IF A WIRE/OBJECT GETS CAUGHT IN THE FAN BLADES YOU MAY NOT NOTICE UNTIL ITS TOO LATE!!
So correct placement of wire and loose objects is essential!!
The plastic insert removed from the back of the fan is obviously intended to direct the flow of air past the majority of the parts in the PSU, however after two hours of testing (playing dvd quality movie whilst recoding a video file for burn and surfing this wonderful forum) I see no changes in temps










This is not to say under heavier load it might raise more, but most using their PC in this manner already have other sufficient cooling and have little need/desire for slight noise reduction. You are more likely to notice the horrible whirring of the PSU if you have a relatively cheap one, like I do, or you are at your desktop for long periods of time doing consistently quiet work.
I hope this thread will be of use to someone else who doesnt have lashings of cash (were all in the same boat people!!!).


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The plastic insert and possibly even the grille, seem to produce a kind of turbulence. Removing these items reduces the noise from this and has an added bonus of allowing the fan to shift more air with less force past the hot components in the PSU.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Just an update to this project. I ordered a new fan off a well known auction site, nothing special but quieter and more efficient than the old one










(sorry for the bad light quality, its really bright)
The swap was simple, as the original fan had a two pin plug connection to the PSU board
As you can see from the CPU-Z readout next, not only is it quieter, but it also keeps the temp over 10 degrees C lower










Thanks to all readers. Hope this was an informative/useful read.
...Up next... once I buy a better, more capable PSU this EZ-Cool will be *Oil Cooled.*


----------

